# How come I can't post pics?



## KenpoTess

Some names are in Red.  Meaning those members are Premium members and have the ability to post attachments to their posts, and enjoy a range of other great benefits.

For all the Details 

Premium vs Free Membership to MartialTalk.com 

So sign up now and support the Best Martial Arts Board on the Net


----------



## Bob Hubbard

See also: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13039


----------



## Pale Rider

If anyone wants to post pics in their posts, then all they would have to do is get an account with any online photo storage such as http://www.photobucket.com 
upload their image there, and then use the bottom link complete with


----------



## unterlich

.


----------

